# Alex Jones Thread



## Johnny b

Alex Jones Sweats Bullets:

* Sandy Hook families reject settlement offer from Infowars host Alex Jones*
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ment-offer-infowars-host-alex-jones-rcna22136



> Infowars host Alex Jones offered to pay $120,000 per plaintiff to resolve a lawsuit by relatives of Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting victims who said he defamed them by asserting the massacre never happened, according to court filings Tuesday. The offer was quickly rejected by the families.
> 
> A Connecticut judge found Jones liable for damages in November, and a trial is planned to determine how much he should pay the families.


And there you are ....so....The Donald isn't taking your calls anymore?
How are those Russian language lessons working out?


----------



## Couriant

I am renewing this thread as there has been some interesting developments (and I'm sure there will be more along the way) that I think we can talk about here other than Trump or Biden lol

To recap: Alex Jones is in hot water for his baseless claims about the Sandy Hook Murder. He has failed to produce any documents for discovery. He has also failed to go into his depositions that were scheduled.

Now I feel somewhat sorry for the lawyer that was representing him in the Delay the Deposition, but even he should of dropped Jones as a client when he was asking for the delay because of 'health issues' and that is under care of 'a doctor' ... however the note was not on an official letterhead, no name, no physician's address, nothing to prove that the 'doctor' was in fact a licensed doctor. Also it didn't specify but it seemed that the 'note' suggested he stay at home, but had no restrictions... however, on that same day *Alex Jones was live on stream/air!!! *So of course the judge saw through the BS.

Here is a video (1 hour long, but worth the listen) on what I saw.

And now he is held in contempt:


----------



## Couriant

@Johnny b Here is a new thread... not sure why it was closed.... maybe too long of a response.


----------



## Couriant

A superior court judge found Infowars host and career conspiracy theorist *Alex Jones* in contempt of court and imposed a fine of $25,000 a day for his "willful" refusal to comply with her order to appear for questioning at a deposition by families of victims of the Sandy Hook School massacre, The News-Times reports.

Source:https://deadstate.org/alex-jones-sl...-day-he-dodges-sandy-hook-defamation-hearing/


----------



## Wino

Poor Alex. Says he's gonna show now.


----------



## Couriant

Wino said:


> Poor Alex. Says he's gonna show now.


No doubt it will be on April 15th.... the last day he has to comply.


----------



## Johnny b

It's a new thread and this needs to be told, even if the article is 3 weeks old.

*Alex Jones and Donald Trump: A Fateful Alliance Draws Scrutiny *
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/07/us/politics/alex-jones-jan-6-trump.html



> The day President Donald J. Trump urged his supporters to "be there, will be wild!" at the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, Alex Jones spread the message to millions.
> 
> "This is the most important call to action on domestic soil since Paul Revere and his ride in 1776," Mr. Jones, the Infowars broadcaster, said on his Dec. 19, 2020, show, which airs live online and on a network of radio stations. Mr. Jones, whose lies about the 2012 Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting fueled years of threats against the 26 victims' families, urged his listeners to take action.


It's a long read.
But interesting all the way to the end.


----------



## Johnny b

Nothing startling, just an update to his Sandy Hook legal problems:

* Alex Jones appears for questioning in Sandy Hook lawsuit *
https://news.yahoo.com/alex-jones-appears-questioning-sandy-145036581.html

Alex:


> "It's just totally insane to sit there and watch this happen and to watch them lick their lips and lick their chops and think we're going to finally shut Alex Jones down," Jones said. "These people want to put us in prison for our speech."


Hmmm?
Wouldn't that really be more applicable to his involvement and support of the Jan 6th failed insurrection? 
And sedition does start with speeches.


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> Nothing startling, just an update to his Sandy Hook legal problems:
> 
> * Alex Jones appears for questioning in Sandy Hook lawsuit *


the fact that he appeared for questioning is startling… though losing 25k a week should have brought anyone in ….

also it seems that Mr. Jones is hiding his money….

Alex Jones accused of hiding money in a shell company scheme


----------



## Johnny b

Headline says it all.

* Alex Jones' InfoWars files for bankruptcy in U.S. court *
https://www.reuters.com/business/me...nfowars-files-bankruptcy-us-court-2022-04-18/


----------



## Wino

When found guilty, file bankruptcy, claim fake news, help start an insurrection, take the 5th (only guilty people take the 5th saith the prime whiner) or find any way to screw everyone else,


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> When found guilty, file bankruptcy, claim fake news, help start an insurrection, take the 5th (only guilty people take the 5th saith the prime whiner) or find any way to screw everyone else,


A saint by Trump standards


----------



## Bastiat

Chapter 11 isn't going to help him as it only concerns Infowars not him personally. He is on the hook as well as Infowars. Further, Chapter 11 is reorganization and doesn't discharge debts for personal injury judgments.


----------



## Wino

So chapter 7 better?? For us, not him.


----------



## Bastiat

Wino said:


> So chapter 7 better?? For us, not him.


Infowars may be able to get out of it but not Jones. That said, both lawyers (one for Jones/Infowars and one for the Sandy Hook people) are going to make a mountain of money. But, again, we usually do.


----------



## Couriant

Bastiat said:


> Infowars may be able to get out of it but not Jones. That said, both lawyers (one for Jones/Infowars and one for the Sandy Hook people) are going to make a mountain of money. But, again, *we usually do*.


off topic, but what's your specialty?


----------



## valis

(Opens mouth, then thinks better of it)


----------



## Johnny b

It's been my understanding that he's a constitutional lawyer.


----------



## Bastiat

Couriant said:


> off topic, but what's your specialty?





Johnny b said:


> It's been my understanding that he's a constitutional lawyer.


I do some constitutional work but concentrate on securities law much more.


----------



## Johnny b

Alex in the news.

It appears he considers 'free speech' a rationale for lying and slandering people with out any regard for liability.

* Alex Jones defiant in deposition in Sandy Hook hoax lawsuit *
https://news.yahoo.com/alex-jones-defiant-deposition-sandy-151511469.html

It appears to be a common affliction among Trump supporters.
Just use the search term "election fraud" for examples.


----------

